# Langeland April



## marclemke (20. Februar 2007)

Hallo,


Madam und ich fahren am 14 April für 1 Woche LL  nach Humble
wollte mal fragen ob es sich lohnt das Brandungsgeschirr  mitzunehmen ?
Bzw was läuft in Langeland den überhaupt so im April ? Mit Boot wollten wir wohl 1 mal mit einen Kutter fahren den mit einen gemietenten Boot is uns zu riskant
mal schaun was kommt

cu marclemke


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Langeland April*

mit boot ist immer gut.brandung auch mußt dir nur den richtigen strand suchen.wenn du mit auto unterwegs bist fahre spodsbjerg an.da kann man boot mieten und brandung machen.und notfalls im forellenpuff angeln.


----------



## marclemke (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Langeland April*

Naja mit Boot mal schaun nicht das es so wie mit der Titanic endet und ist ja auch noch eine Kostenfrage  

Im MoM  mache ich mir eher  Sorgen wen ich das Forum so Durchgehe ob es überhaupt die Richtige zeit is für LL

@esox02 
Thx erstmal für die Tipps

cu marclemke


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Langeland April*

ich bin früher immer um ostern im april nach LL gefahren und habe sehr gut gefangen.allerdings vom boot.


----------



## marclemke (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Langeland April*

Kann man da Boote auch privat mieten ? Oder nur von den IBi  usw sind ja "recht" stolze Preise  



cu marclemke


----------



## marclemke (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Langeland April*

Fährt einer von den anderen in der Zeit vom 14.April bis 21 April auf Langeland hier vom Board ?


cu marclemke


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Langeland April*



marclemke schrieb:


> Kann man da Boote auch privat mieten ? Oder nur von den IBi usw sind ja "recht" stolze Preise
> 
> 
> 
> cu marclemke


nur von ibi oder thf,und ole dähn.bin leider erst pfingsten zur berliner meisterschaft oben dann aber ca 1 wo.


----------



## marclemke (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Langeland April*

Hm habe eben email von Angelcentrum in Spodjsberg erhalten das April wohl kein Brandungsangeln mehr lohnen würde.
Werden erstmal gucken ob wir die Sache umplanen bzw abrechen werden

cu marclemke


----------



## daburner (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Langeland April*

ich war ende April 2006 auf Langeland und habe mich in der Brandung und auf dem Boot versucht. Wen Du wirklich gut fangen willst musst Du Dir meiner Ansicht nach ein Boot mieten.
Vom Strand aus kann man zwar auch fangen (z. B. Mefo, Platte, Dorsch & Hornhecht) , aber bis auf den Hornhecht kannst Du die restlichen Kameraden eigentlich nur in der Dämmerung vernünftig beangeln. 

Im letzten Jahr bin ich auch mit meiner Freundin vor Ort gewesen und auch wir waren etwas skeptisch wegen der Sicherheit :c (da bis Dato noch keine Kleinbooterfahrung), aber wenn man vorsichtig ist würde ich das Restrisiko als sehr überschaubar einstufen.|kopfkrat 

Wir haben uns einfach die beiden schönsten Tage der Woche rausgesucht (nur Sonnenschein und wind 2 bis max. 3) und haben uns dann spontan ein Boot bei stefan (www.oesterskov.de) gemietet. Er war damals sehr zuvorkommend und ist das erste mal mit uns zusammen rausgefahren, zwar nur ne halbe Stunde/Stunde aber das hat gereicht um das wichtigste zu lernen und den ersten Dorsch zu fangen. Als wir dann das erste mal alleine unterwegs waren, war die Vorsicht zwar unser ständiger Begleiter, aber schon nach wenigen Stunden hatten wir uns mit dem Boot und der Ostsee angefreundet!!! Hier einige Punkte die Dir "Sicherheit" geben werden: Bei Windstärke zwei bis drei kannst Du selbst mit einem Kleinboot nicht untergehen, es sei den Du fällst besoffen von Bord oder fährst auf ne Seemine . Schlimmsten falls fällt der Motor aus und für diese Fälle solltest Du immer ein Handy (besser zwei) an Bord haben. Innerhalb einer Stunde wirst Du dann abgeschleppt und bei dieser Windstärke kannst Du auch nicht allzu weit abgetrieben werden. Wenn Du Dir noch ein Hand GPS holst (z. B. ABO Fisch Fang -> Präme Gratis GPS) könntest Du sogar Deine genauen Koordinaten durchgeben. Ausserdem hast Du ja noch ne Schwimmweste an und Du wirst Dich wundern wieviel Kleinboote man zwischen Langeland und Lolland auf der Ostsee trifft. Das gibt weitere Sicherheit und im Notfall abschleppen würden Dich sicher auch die meisten!

Meine Freundin ich und waren nach unserem ersten Kleinboot Erlebnis sogar so begeistert das wir 4 Wochen später wieder auf Langeland :l und im Kleinboot :l saßen. .. .in diesem Jahr werden wir uns ab 12.05. auf Langeland/Humble einfinden und diesmal haben wir uns für die ganze Woche ein Boot gemietet#6 !

Langeland Urlaub ist = Bootsurlaub (zumindestens wenn der Dorsch Dein Zielfisch sein soll).

So ich hoffe ich konnte helfen machts gut und bis ...#h


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Langeland April*

habe im letzten jahr spontan 4 tage LL gemacht 1 wo.vor ostern allerdings mit boot,siehe nachbericht 16.11. mein boot wird aber gerade von mir umgebaut.haben allerdings im auto übernachtet darf man aber pro parkplatz nur eine nacht und haben brandungsangler in spodsb.getroffen die sehr gut platten und auch ein par dorsche hatten.mfg.


----------



## Spedi123 (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Langeland April*

Hallo,

wir haben für in der Zeit vom 19. - 22.04. eine Tour nach Langeland geplant. Da wir sonst eigentlich nur im Sommer für 2 Wochen dort auf Dorschjagd sind, werden wir uns mal überraschen lassen was so geht. Eigentlich müsste man aber vom Boot auf jeden Fall was fangen können. Übers Brandungsangeln kann ich leider nichts berichten, weil wir ja wie gesagt sonst nur im Sommer dort sind und dann lohnt es sich nicht wirklich. Ausserdem soll im April (je nach Wassertemperatur) noch recht gut Mefos mit der Spinnrute fangen können. ...mal schauen....


----------



## Dirk Kloppe (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Langeland April*

Fahre jedes Jahr im April nach Langeland. Wir Angeln nur vom Kleinboot. Fänge in der Brandung sind jedes Jahr verschieden, ist abhängig von der Wassertemperatur . Bin vom 05. bis 15.04 auch da oben. Gruß aus dem Sauerland.


----------



## Hendrik (21. Februar 2007)

*AW: Langeland April*

Moin :vik: 

wir sind im März (10.03-17.03.) auf der Insel - 

auch zum Brandungsangeln, werden sehen was kommt :q


----------



## .carp. (21. Februar 2007)

*AW: Langeland April*

Hiiii..

Wir sind auch am Start vom 10.-17. 03.!! Aber zum Bootsangeln... aber das weisst du ja schon, Hendrik..   :vik: 

Gruß Christoph


----------



## addy123 (21. Februar 2007)

*AW: Langeland April*

:m Setze Dich mal mit Boardi "Rumpelrudi" in Verbindung!
Ich kenne keinen, der Dir zu Deinen Fragen mehr helfen könnte!
Sende ihn mal ne PN!

Tipp: Wegen dem Bootsangeln, vielleicht lernst Du da oben nen Angler kennen, der auf seinem Boot noch Platz hat, für 1 oder 2 Ausfahrten?
Ein Unkostenbeitrag ist dann Deine Sache.
Strandangeln sollte bei nicht zu warmen Wasser in den Abendstunden bestens sein. Suche Dir einen Strand mit auflandigen Wind aus.
Bei Süd / Süd-West-Wind empfehle ich Dir die Südspitze!:m 
Achte halt beim Brandungsangeln darauf, dass Dir der Wind vom Wasser her ins Gesicht bläßt...

Wenn Du ein Boot für einen Tag mal mieten willst, im Hafen von Bagenkop, wende Dich an Torben Hansen in Trygelev (3km nach Süden von Humble) www.thf.dk

Orientiere Dich an den anderen Anglern auf dem Wasser, verwende insbesondere Gummi mit Bleikopf und angle ca. 4-10m!!!


----------



## addy123 (21. Februar 2007)

*AW: Langeland April*



daburner schrieb:


> ich war ende April 2006 auf Langeland und habe mich in der Brandung und auf dem Boot versucht. Wen Du wirklich gut fangen willst musst Du Dir meiner Ansicht nach ein Boot mieten.
> Vom Strand aus kann man zwar auch fangen (z. B. Mefo, Platte, Dorsch & Hornhecht) , aber bis auf den Hornhecht kannst Du die restlichen Kameraden eigentlich nur in der Dämmerung vernünftig beangeln.
> 
> Im letzten Jahr bin ich auch mit meiner Freundin vor Ort gewesen und auch wir waren etwas skeptisch wegen der Sicherheit :c (da bis Dato noch keine Kleinbooterfahrung), aber wenn man vorsichtig ist würde ich das Restrisiko als sehr überschaubar einstufen.|kopfkrat
> ...


 
@Darbuner
Deine Adresse (Stefan) ist natürlich allererste Sahne!
Ich kenne auch keinen da oben, der Einem so hilft, wie er!:m :m :m 

Deine Meinung mit der See, selbst bei Windstärke 2-3, kann ich aber nicht so ganz teilen!
Diesen Rat möchte ich Anfängern (falls marclempke einer ist???) nicht geben. 
Das Boot könnte schnell Schaden nehmen, was teuer werden kann.

Mein Rat: Achte permanent auf die Windräder an Land, Drehgeschwindigkeit und Richtung. Hörst Du starke Brandung in Ufernähe, siehst die Wellen am Ufer sich brechen,  lass Dich auf kein Risiko ein, und fahre von Osterskov 12km Umweg um die Südspitze zum Hafen von Bagenkop. Beachte auch eine Benzinreserve für diesen Umweg!!! 
Das Boot kann da im linken Teil getrost ein Nacht liegen. Zahlst den nächsten Tag halt 6(?),- Euro Liegegebühr.
Eine weitere Möglichkeit bei hohen Brechern tagsüber ist, das Slippen auf einen späteren Zeitpunkt zu verschieben. Meistens beruhigt sich die See gegen Abend.
Das Slippen in Osterskov ist selbst bei geringen Windstärken von Süd --> Nordost nicht ungefährlich.


----------



## .carp. (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: Langeland April*

hallo addy...

wir fahren in 2 wochen das erste mal nach ll.
sind bei stefan untergebracht und haben auch bei ihm 2 boote für ne woche gemietet. wollen dann schön auf dorsch angeln...
wie stehen in 2 wochen unsere chancen???
hast du vieleicht irgendwelche kontakte nach oben??

Gruß Christoph


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: Langeland April*

könnte v.zu früh für dorsch sein.wenn es keine gibt dann wobbis ran und uaf mefos schleppen.wenn das nicht klappt dann sandigen untergrund suchen anker raus und auf platte.und zu guterletzt in spodsbjerg gibt es ein salzwasser put und take.viel spaß und grüße die insel von mir.mfg.e.


----------



## .carp. (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: Langeland April*

hmm...
hört sich ja nicht so gut an!!  :c 
blinker und wobbler und brandungssysteme hab ich schon alles mit eingepackt...
meinste, dass es noch zu früh ist??? na mal abwarten, was des wetter so in den nächsten 14 tagen so macht?!?!?

gruß christoph


----------



## marclemke (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: Langeland April*

Ok erstmal danke für die ganzen tipps   werde mal die gennate adresse anschreiben wegen den boot


cu marclemke


----------



## addy123 (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: Langeland April*



.carp. schrieb:


> hallo addy...
> 
> wir fahren in 2 wochen das erste mal nach ll.
> sind bei stefan untergebracht und haben auch bei ihm 2 boote für ne woche gemietet. wollen dann schön auf dorsch angeln...
> ...


 
Wenn Ihr bei Stefan seid, macht Euch keine Gedanken!#6 
Dann fangt Ihr auch Fisch, berherzigt nur seine Ratschläge!:vik: 
Wenn er Zeit hat, lässt er es sich bestimmt nicht nehmen, mit Euch raus zu fahren!
Auf der Fahrt zu den Angelstellen, am Besten einen Gummi mit 40-60gr Bleikopp hinterherschleppen.

Nochwas, der halbnackte Spackes auf meinem Avadar ist auch in 2 Wochen da oben.
Haltet mal nach einem größeren (5,5m) weißen Schlauchboot Ausschau, hinten 90PS dran!!!
Wo dieses Boot ist, werdet Ihr bestimmt auch Fisch fangen, meist Nähe Leuchtturm (Südspitze)!#6 ... bei 6-7m Wassertiefe ist er in der Regel anzutreffen!


----------



## addy123 (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: Langeland April*

@Carp
Also, ich habe gerade mit Stefan gesprochen. 
Es läuft zur Zt. ganz gut da oben mit dem Dorsch:m 
Er vermutet, dass es ein gutes Jahr wird!?
Ihr braucht Euch keine Gedanken zu machen, da Ihr eh bei ihm zu Gast seid, werdet Ihr auch bestens betreut!!!:vik: 

Er ist halt ein klasse Jung!


----------



## .carp. (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: Langeland April*

hi addy..

also ich bin da auch sehr zuversichtlich, was unseren urlaub angeht!
hab bis jetzt auch nur positive sachen über stefan und seine crew gehört!!
freu mich schon wahnsinnig drauf!!!   :vik: 
na dann werd ich mal gucken, wo ein weißes schlauchboot mit nem freien oberkörper durch die gegend braust...   |rolleyes 

na dann erstmal recht herzlichen dank, dass ihr mich alle so positiv auf meinen ersten langeland-urlaub stimmt!!

gruß christoph


----------



## .carp. (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: Langeland April*

na dann gleich nochmals besten dank für die freudige nachricht!!!!


----------



## Buschangler (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: Langeland April*



marclemke schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> Madam und ich fahren am 14 April für 1 Woche LL  nach Humble
> ...



Moin marclemke. Vergiss nicht dein Spinngeschirr. Die Mefo läuft sehr gut auf Langeland. Coasthunter und ich waren April 2006 1Woche auf Langeland.War ein totaler reinfall. Die ganze Woche nur 10 Platte und nur Minidorsche! Nur die Mefo lief ganz gut. Besonders Hov Strand, an der Nordspitze ist sehr gut auf Mefo! Wünsche Euch viel erfolg und nen schönen Urlaub.


----------



## addy123 (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: Langeland April*

@Carp und Marclempke
WICHTIG:vik: 
Als Gegenleistung für die Tipps, erwarten wir nach Eurer Heimkehr ein klasse Bericht mit vielen schönen Bildern!!!


----------



## murgtäler (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: Langeland April*

Nochwas, der halbnackte Spackes auf meinem Avadar ist auch in 2 Wochen da oben.
Haltet mal nach einem größeren (5,5m) weißen Schlauchboot Ausschau, hinten 90PS dran!!!
Wo dieses Boot ist, werdet Ihr bestimmt auch Fisch fangen, meist Nähe Leuchtturm (Südspitze)!#6 ... bei 6-7m Wassertiefe ist er in der Regel anzutreffen![/quote]

Hallo Addy,
habe ich richtig gelesen Wifu ist auch in zwei Wochen auf
LL, oder verwechsel ich da was, da bin ich mal gespannt was er fängt. Addy,
so langsam fängt das Grippeln an und man freut sich auf Mai 
in LL bin mal gespannt auf die Berichte die es hoffentlich in den
nächsten 2 Monaten noch gibt.
Mfg Murgtäler


----------



## addy123 (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: Langeland April*



murgtäler schrieb:


> habe ich richtig gelesen Wifu ist auch in zwei Wochen auf
> LL, oder verwechsel ich da was, da bin ich mal gespannt was er fängt.


 
Der Spackes ist nicht WiFu!
Allerdings fährt WiFu mit Spackes mit!:q 
Und in 100 Tagen fährt WiFu mit mir nochmal nach LL:vik: 

... Jaja, WiFu vergisst man nicht, wenn man mal einen Abend mit ihm gefeiert hat :q |supergri


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: Langeland April*

|wavey: bitte klährt mich auf wer ist wer#c ;+


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: Langeland April*

Bin ab 23.mai auf der insel noch jemand dann da aus dem board?da ist pfingsten und kann jemand mitnehmen und auch mit boot für 2-4 tage mit aufs wasser.wer will?mfg.e.


----------



## addy123 (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: Langeland April*



esox02 schrieb:


> |wavey: bitte klährt mich auf wer ist wer#c ;+


 

WiFu (Wissenschaftlicher Funktionär) ist das Streifenhörnchen auf dem etwas zu dunklen Bild.
Spackes ist ein Angelkumpel.
Der Froschmann bin ich.|supergri


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: Langeland April*

spackes der linke addy der rechte und wo bitte ist wifu?


----------



## addy123 (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: Langeland April*



addy123 schrieb:


>


 
WIFU ist ER  Ist ja wohl gelungen das Bild! (??????)


----------



## addy123 (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: Langeland April*

@Esox02
Hier nochmal WiFu bei seiner Lieblingsbeschäftigung!!!:q 

Ködersuche im Kadaverkübel :v :v :v 





... übrigends, ist einer unserer Gruftis!!! 
(Bj.1956)


----------



## murgtäler (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: Langeland April*

Hallo Addy,
der Trick mit dem Köder suchen im Kadaverkübel hat uns
letztes Jahr ein paar schöne Hornhechte eingebracht.War eine echt Lustige Sache möchte kurz darüber Bericht zur Nacharmung empfohlen.:q :q :q :q :q :q 
Mein Sohnemann hatte sich von mir noch eine Rute ausgeliehen
einen normalen Spühlschwamm ( wo man Teller sauber macht )
als Schwimmer genommen ein Vorfach ca. 1,5 m gebunden und
dann, halb verdaute Dobialsfische daran gehängt und fertig
war die Hornhechtmontage.War echt lustig an zuschauen, wenn
der gelbe Schwamm von den Hornhechten nach unten gezogen wurde,es gab nur ein Problem der Nachschub an verdauten
Dobis war schnell auf gebraucht gegen Mittag hatten die Dorsche nur noch Krebs im Bauch. Zu Weihnachten habe ich meinem Sohn von Aldi Spühlschwämme für Langeland geschenkt Ihr könnt euch vorstellen wie da die Verwandschaft blöd geschaut hat.Also mein Tip wer keine Schwimmer dabei hat
schaut einfach in der Küche nach.:m 

Mfg Murgtäler


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: Langeland April*



addy123 schrieb:


> @Esox02
> Hier nochmal WiFu bei seiner Lieblingsbeschäftigung!!!:q
> 
> Ködersuche im Kadaverkübel :v :v :v
> ...


danke schön!!!!


----------



## addy123 (24. Februar 2007)

*AW: Langeland April*

@Murgtäler
Von Euren (Deinem Sohn) ausgepufften Tricks hast Du gar Nichts verraten!:c 
Clever, Clever ...


----------



## Didiman (24. Februar 2007)

*AW: Langeland April*

Hi, wie sihts  aus mit Heringen auf Langeland?|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat


----------



## murmeli1965 (24. Februar 2007)

*AW: Langeland April*

Hi didiman,
du weißt ja,
erst eine Flasche Wodka, dann klappt´s auch mit dem Fisch.|supergri 

@Christoph
Mach dir nich so viel Gedanken,
Man kann auch bei 30 cm Schnee noch Dorsche fangen.
Wichtig ist die innere Ruhe, der Spass, das Feeling.:m 

Gruß Oldi


----------



## addy123 (25. Februar 2007)

*AW: Langeland April*



Didiman schrieb:


> Hi, wie sihts aus mit Heringen auf Langeland?|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat


 
Tja auf Hering habe ich es noch nicht propiert.|kopfkrat 
Wenn Du zur richtigen Zeit dort bist, gibt es bestimmt welche!?
Ansonsten ditto wie Murmeli!
Das war lecker Wodka ...


----------



## Didiman (25. Februar 2007)

*AW: Langeland April*

@Addy und murmeli #h
Ich plane so mitte Mai oder spähter. Aber weiss nicht genau ob es klapt.(wegen mein Vater, wurde am herz operiert) Wenn er bis dahin sich so erholt, das die rute fest halten kann 
Gruß, Didi|wavey:


----------



## addy123 (25. Februar 2007)

*AW: Langeland April*



Didiman schrieb:


> @Addy und murmeli #h
> Ich plane so mitte Mai oder spähter. Aber weiss nicht genau ob es klapt.(wegen mein Vater, wurde am herz operiert) Wenn er bis dahin sich so erholt, das die rute fest halten kann
> Gruß, Didi|wavey:


 
Didiman, schau auf meinen Counter!#6 
Wäre schön, wenn Du mit von der Partie wärst!!!
Diesmal sollte es auch besser mit einem gemeinsamen Angeln klappen.
... und denke an den Wodka...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (25. Februar 2007)

*AW: Langeland April*



addy123 schrieb:


> Didiman, schau auf meinen Counter!#6
> Wäre schön, wenn Du mit von der Partie wärst!!!
> Diesmal sollte es auch besser mit einem gemeinsamen Angeln klappen.
> ... und denke an den Wodka...


bleibst du 4 wochen?mfg.wegen des wodka!!


----------



## addy123 (25. Februar 2007)

*AW: Langeland April*



esox02 schrieb:


> bleibst du 4 wochen?mfg.wegen des wodka!!


 
... leider nicht!|evil: 
1 Woche nur, Murmeli 2 Wochen, dann nochmal 1 Woche im Herbst.
Nächsten Monat steht erstmal 1 Woche Darß an, mit Frauchen ganz allein, freu ...:vik: 

Wodka brauche ich nicht viel ...:q|clown:


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (25. Februar 2007)

*AW: Langeland April*

:c :c und wegen des wodka hat man immer so;n  |smash: im kopf viel spaß mfg


----------



## .carp. (25. Februar 2007)

*AW: Langeland April*

HI Oldi..
Das wird schon gut gehen in 2 Wochen!!
Ich geh da ganz positiv ran an die ganze Sache, auch wenn es mein erstes mal ist auf Langeland.. und dann auch noch das erste mal mit nem Boot.
Waren sonst immer nur mit'n Kutter auf der see.

Gruß Christoph   #6


----------



## Sauerland (25. Februar 2007)

*AW: Langeland April*

Hi Ihr ,Alki's, in DK herrscht seit 2006 auch ein eingeschränktes Alkoholverbot für Bootsfahrer aller Klassen, wenn Ihr mich fragt ist dies schon lange überfällig gewesen. Im Klartext heisst dies, das der verantwortliche Skipper des Bootes genau wie im Strassenverkehr ,clean; sein muss. 

Was noch schöner ist, es wird auch vor Ort scharf kontrolliert.

Also denkt daran, immer schön sauber bleiben.


----------



## murmeli1965 (28. Februar 2007)

*AW: Langeland April*

Na toll,
da hat ja wieder einer was gewusst!!
Alkoholverbot am Steuer versteht sich von selbst.
Aber abends zum Grillen...:q 

Gruß Oldi


----------



## Sauerland (28. Februar 2007)

*AW: Langeland April*

Hi Murmelie,

Du hast recht, da weis mal einer was. 

Ich habe mich diverse Male uneigennützlich an der Suche nach verschollenen Anglerbooten mit meinem Boot beteiligt, ich meine u. a. auch natürlich den Langelandbelt, noch öfter habe ich abgefüllte Angler über die Stege torkeln sehen, allerdings noch öfter auf deutschen Angelkuttern! 
Der Gipfel anglerischem Könnens und Navigationskunst war für mich, dass 2 Angler abends nicht in Spodsbjerg ankamen, sondern in Heiligenhafen.

Willst Du noch mehr hören, ich kann Dir von einer Rettungsaktion erzählen wo ein deutscher Angelkutterkapitän ein Charterboot nördlich von Bagenkop plattgemacht hat, es gab Tote.

Soll ich fortfahren?

Ich will es dabei belassen und an alle Sportfischer appelieren die Sicherheit beim Angel und Bootsfahren in den Küstenregionen, egal in welchem Revier als oberste Priorität anzusehen.

Das heisst aber auch, dass der verantwortliche Skipper danach handelt. 
Alkohol ist beim Bootsfahren nunmal wie im Strassenverkehr ein Problem.

Wenn Du bessere Argumente in Punkto Sicherheit auf dem Wasser hast, lass es uns wissen, man lernt ja nie aus.


----------



## .carp. (28. Februar 2007)

*AW: Langeland April*

|good:     sehr gut!!!!!!!!!!!!   #6


----------



## addy123 (28. Februar 2007)

*AW: Langeland April*

@Sauerland

Scheinbar hast Du Murmeli nicht verstanden?#d 

Moralapostell machen vllt. Sinn!?
Nur hört einer darauf???

Kannst Dich drauf verlassen, der Bootsführer bleibt clean...
Das abendliche Grillen mit einem Wodka, macht mich noch lange nicht zum "ALKI"#c 

Fühle mich persönlich angegriffen |gr:


----------



## murmeli1965 (3. März 2007)

*AW: Langeland April*

Addy, hast Recht.
Er hat´s nich geschnallt.#d


----------



## Dieter1944 (5. März 2007)

*AW: Langeland April*

**grien** da meldet sich mal der pensionierte Bulle zu Wort/Schrift:

Letztes Jahr im Herbst haben wir uns getroffen auf LL: Murmeli, Addy, Didimann. Nett haben einen ausgegrillt, mit Familien und Freunden. Da ging abends auch die (eine!!) besagte Flasche Wodka rum. Es war übrigens auch ein aktiver Polizist aus Bayern dabei. Der musste noch mit dem Wagen nach Bagenkop zurück. Den habe ich überhaupt keinen Alkohol trinken sehen. Wir waren ja alle Nachbarn und konnten schön zu Fuß nach "Hause" gehen. 
Alle Tage habe ich keine Flaschen auf den Booten gesehen! Abends klar, warum auch nicht das ein oder andere Bierchen. 

Da braucht man nicht gleich böses denken. Ich bin übrigens auch Autor von zwei "Gefahrenberichten" im LL-Belt und weiß genau, wovon ich schreibe!

Hallo ihr, freut mich, wenn es klappt, dass ihr wieder zusammen seid auf LL. Ich bin zu der Zeit auf Fehmarn mit Familie. Aber der ein oder andere Bootsausflug mit Peitsche wird bestimmt eingelegt

Winke winke euch allen#h#h

Dieter


----------



## Didiman (8. März 2007)

*AW: Langeland April*

#h#h#h#h


----------



## marclemke (9. März 2007)

*AW: Langeland April*

Ufff noch 1 Monat den endlich Urlaub   auf LL 

Freuen uns schon Riesig    ich hatte den  http://www.oesterskov.dk  mal angeschrieben per email bloss gekommen ist jetzt noch nichts 


naja mal gucken hoffe er meldet sich noch

cu marclemke


----------



## murgtäler (9. März 2007)

*AW: Langeland April*

Hallo,
 da ich anfang Mai auf LL bin würde es mich schon
 interessieren wie es mit dem Angeln momentan aussieht?
 Ich schaue die ganze Zeit nach Berichten aber nichts kommt.
 Also lasst euch nicht bitten,schreibt,damit man das Warten
 ein bischen verkürzen kann.
 Mfg murgtäler#6


----------



## Ines (9. März 2007)

*AW: Langeland April*

Glücklicher Murgtäler,

bei mir wird es dieses Jahr doch nichts mit Langeland.
Habe das Boot schon abbestellt.
Aber nächstes Jahr sollte es wieder was werden.

Bis dahin (2008),

Ines


----------



## .carp. (9. März 2007)

*AW: Langeland April*

Hallo alle miteinander!!

Wollte mich noch bei euch verabschieden... in 4 Stunden startet nun endlich unsere land ersehnte reise!!! das erste mal Langeland!!  
Ich hoffe, dass alles gut verläuft und ich euch denn in einer woche nen richtig guten Bericht mit richtig tollen fotos liefern kann.....

so, dann sag ich erstmal #h  #h  undhoffentlich bis nächste woche!!!   |supergri 

gruß Christoph


----------



## addy123 (9. März 2007)

*AW: Langeland April*

Petri Heil!:vik: 
Und unbedingt Bericht und viele Bilder!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## murmeli1965 (9. März 2007)

*AW: Langeland April*

Ciao Christoph,
kommt gut wieder und viele Fische.
Ich fahre jetzt nach Kiel.|supergri 

Gruß Oldi


----------



## Profiopfer (10. März 2007)

*AW: Langeland April*

Hey Leutz!!

Wollte nur mal schnell mitteilen, dass ich vom 28. April bis 5. Mai auf LL bin...Hab n Haus in Hov direkt am Wasser!!!^^ 

Suche nur noch nach gleichgesinnten, die sich möglicherweise zu dieser Zeit dort oben aufhalten!! Ich wuerde ja gerne dort auch mal mit nem Boot rausdonnern....finde die Preise für eine Person doch schon ziemlich übel...hab ja sonst niemanden, der mit mir rausfahren würde....

Petri Heil

Alex

PS.: Bin kein KLeinkind mehr!!^^


----------



## Robert (12. März 2007)

*AW: Langeland April*

@marclemke,



> Freuen uns schon Riesig ich hatte den http://www.oesterskov.dk mal angeschrieben per email bloss gekommen ist jetzt noch nichts



Osterskov ist von Haus und Boot übernommen worden (unserem Stammvermieter auf Langeland)

Eventuell ist Deine Mail bei der Übernahme unter die Räder gekommen.
Am besten nochmal versuchen, Morten ist normalerweise ein recht zuverlässiger.

Robert


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (12. März 2007)

*AW: Langeland April*



Profiopfer schrieb:


> Hey Leutz!!
> 
> Wollte nur mal schnell mitteilen, dass ich vom 28. April bis 5. Mai auf LL bin...Hab n Haus in Hov direkt am Wasser!!!^^
> 
> ...


würde gerne habe aber am 1. mai anangeln.wat mut dat mut schönen urlaub.


----------



## addy123 (12. März 2007)

*AW: Langeland April*



Robert schrieb:


> Osterskov ist von Haus und Boot übernommen worden (unserem Stammvermieter auf Langeland)


 
Seitwann???
Bei meinem letzten Telefonat mit Stefan hat er garnichts davon erzählt!?|kopfkrat


----------



## Robert (12. März 2007)

*AW: Langeland April*

Seit wann weiß ich auch nicht, auf jeden Fall stehts auf der Startseite von Haus und Boot


----------



## marclemke (12. März 2007)

*AW: Langeland April*

Hallo


So er hat geantwortet   muss das am we  erstmal mit der Finazmanagerin klären ob wir ein Boot nehmen oder nicht mal schaun  wird schon werden



cu marclemke


----------



## Truttafriend (13. März 2007)

*AW: Langeland April*



Robert schrieb:


> @marclemke,
> 
> 
> Eventuell ist Deine Mail bei der Übernahme unter die Räder gekommen.
> ...



Nur so zur Info #h
Alle bekannten Emailadressen (HausundBoot + Oesterskov) werden täglich gecheckt und Stefan arbeitet die jeden Abend ab. 
Immo ist sehr viel Arbeit mit Renovierung etc. nebenbei.


----------



## addy123 (14. März 2007)

*AW: Langeland April*

Jetzt sind nur noch 2 Vermieter da oben.
Torben und Morten sind gut miteinander befreundet ...

... ob sich dies nicht auf die Preise auswirkt???|kopfkrat |kopfkrat |kopfkrat


----------



## Didiman (14. März 2007)

*AW: Langeland April*



addy123 schrieb:


> Jetzt sind nur noch 2 Vermieter da oben.
> Torben und Morten sind gut miteinander befreundet ...
> 
> ... ob sich dies nicht auf die Preise auswirkt???|kopfkrat |kopfkrat |kopfkrat



:q dann sollen wir schnel  jetzt buchen, oder ist es schon teuere geworden?

@all wie kalt ist Wasser  auf LL ?


----------



## Dieter1944 (14. März 2007)

*AW: Langeland April*

Schau hier: http://www.dwd.de/de/WundK/W_aktuell/Seewetter/Wassertemperaturen.htm

und hier sowieso: http://www.dwd.de/de/WundK/W_aktuell/Seewetter/Seewetter.htm

Gruß Dieter


----------



## Norgeguide (17. März 2007)

*AW: Langeland April*

Hallo ,
Ich weiß zwar nicht was so in der Brandung los ist, aber als ich 2005 das letzte mal da war habe ich beim Br.angeln  eine kleine Mefo gehabt und bin dann umgestiegen auf Spinnfischen. Was ich dort erlebt habe war für mich sensationel. Morgens um fünf raus, um halb sechs am Wasser und immer so bis halb acht  angeln. Abends je nach stimmung der Frau auch ins dunkle rein angeln. 7 Mefos , 82:vik:,76,65,58,55,56,46 und 70 Dorsche bis 68cm. Stecke war die Südküste bei Bagenkop.
Wichtig#6, bei guten Fängen nichts bei Torben Hansen erzählen wo du etwas aussergewöhnliches gefangen hast, geht rum wie ein Lauffeuer ,und dann wird es eng am Strand, selber erlebt und diesen Fehler gemacht.
Gruß Norgeguide


----------



## flitzkes (18. März 2007)

*AW: Langeland April*

Hallo Langelandfreunde,
die letzte April-Woche bin ich wieder auf der Insel. Auf meiner eigenen Nußschale habe ich in den letzten Jahren die Gegend rund um Spodsbjerg befischt, mit unterschiedlichen Ergebnissen jedoch bin ich nie ohne Fisch nach hause gekommen:m . Ich habe den Eindruck, dass sich der Bestand in den letzten Jahren erholt hat, kann aber auch damit zu tun haben, dass man sich halt immer besser auskennt.
Unterkunft habe ich auf Faergarden Camping, kürzer zum Haven gehts nicht mehr.
Villeicht sieht man sich#h 
Grüße vom Niedrrhein


----------



## Dieter1944 (18. März 2007)

*AW: Langeland April*



flitzkes schrieb:


> Hallo Langelandfreunde,
> die letzte April-Woche bin ich wieder auf der Insel. Auf meiner eigenen Nußschale habe ich in den letzten Jahren die Gegend rund um Spodsbjerg befischt, mit unterschiedlichen Ergebnissen jedoch bin ich nie ohne Fisch nach hause gekommen:m . Ich habe den Eindruck, dass sich der Bestand in den letzten Jahren erholt hat, kann aber auch damit zu tun haben, dass man sich halt immer besser auskennt.
> Unterkunft habe ich auf Faergarden Camping, kürzer zum Haven gehts nicht mehr.
> Villeicht sieht man sich#h
> Grüße vom Niedrrhein



**grien** Na ja, ne Nussschale mit 100 PS hätte ich auch gern |uhoh:.
Auf dem Platz waren wir mal für ein paar Tage während des Herbstet. Wir mit Wohnwagen und Freunde in einer Hütte. Hat uns sehr gut gefallen. Hast recht: Kürzer zum Hafen geht's nimmer |rolleyes - und Brötchen holen morgens ist auch noch zu Fuß zu schaffen|supergri.

Gruß Dieter und viel Erfolg!!


----------

